# Girolamo Zanchi on the loosing of the penitent from ecclesiastical censures



## Reformed Covenanter (Jun 1, 2021)

And if any have fallen into a grievous fault known unto the congregation and, being reprehended, hath not truly repented, for which cause he may deserve to be driven forth of the church for a time and to be bound, until he make amends and till he make public signification to the church of his true repentance, let such a brother be excluded out of the church and be bound.

But when he hath repented, let him be loosed, received into favour and admitted into his former communion. This is the first discipline, the end whereof is that every one should live unto God and at last also die in the Lord Jesus.

For the reference, see Girolamo Zanchi on the loosing of the penitent from ecclesiastical censures.


----------

